# Two better than one?



## KaiserGSDLove

My GSD is 7 months now and I've been considering getting another dog about the same size that can be his doggy playmate. I was curious how others who have done this had their dog respond to another puppy around the house. I figure since my gsd Kaiser is still a pup that he wont be too jealous of another dog living with us. Also did anyone notice any behavior issues getting corrected because of the dog having a companion?


----------



## Rerun

Personally speaking, I wouldn't recommend raising two pups together unless you are prepared to keep them seperated for training purposes, bonding, etc. Google Leerburgs article on raising two pups together. It talks about raising littermates, but the same theories still apply.

You don't get a puppy to keep another puppy company - you get another pup because you want another pup. Our youngest and second youngest have hardly interacted at all. They meet and greet and that's about it. You don't want the little one to grow up thinking the older one is his littermate, best friend, etc.

You want to be your puppy's best friend.

Ours don't even sleep in the same room (each in crate, 11 wk old in our bedroom and 6 mo old crated in our bonus room off the dining room. All others are loose in house at night.


----------



## Zoeys mom

I have never raised litter mates, but two puppies I have. We did train separately each day and make it point to spend one on one time with them though other than that we did not separate them.

I didn't get Zoe until Henry was almost 8 so he was jealous and put off by her for those first few months. He was gentle as can be with her, but ignored us, would leave the room when we spoke to him, and ignored Zoe as much as she wanted to be his friend. At one point I though we had pushed the old man over the edge and he would hate us forever, but Zoe grew on him little by little and now they are old buds. If you have the time and energy for two I don't see why not- dogs like having a bud around for the most part. An older dog may also be a good idea needing less training and help your pup learn a thing or two about being all grown up


----------



## KaiserGSDLove

It wasn't just for him it was for myself as well. I wouldn't get another dog unless it was for good reasons. Kaiser lights up when he sees another dog. I of course love my dog and want to add on another when I think the time is right. That's why I'm asking everyone on here what their experience was like.


----------



## KaiserGSDLove

Thank you, I actually was wondering if maybe I should get a dog that was a little older than Kaiser. Looking into different options.. maybe even adopting one this time.


----------



## JKlatsky

I do NOT like 2 puppies together. My 2 youngest together are a disaster. They are 11 months apart. No, they don't fight. And yes they like each other. But TOO much. 

They don't seem to have the impulse control with each other that they have with the other older dogs that they respect. They body slam each other on the ground, into the fence, etc. They are ROUGH. And while some might say...all in good fun! Wait until you've experienced vet bills because someone slammed the other so hard they created a fracture, tore a muscle, or were just generally limping for a week or so. 

And training together is pretty close to impossible. It IS hard to live up to a doggy playmate. 9 times out of 10 a dog will choose a dog playmate over a human unless they have been taught to value human play and ignore dog play. Not that this is you...but I think generally when people get the doggy playmate they like to be able to sit back and let the dogs wear each other out...so they don't actually have to. Some people are Ok with this. Personally I wouldn't trade the bond. 

Now- that might not be true in every situation but it has been gospel in every situation I've had. I know all our dogs are very close in age...but DH and I trade off every other one. I am only responsible for the training/socialization/care of 2. I like my dogs 2 years apart. That puts them close enough to enjoy each other and far enough apart to make it easy on me for training. 

The Leerburg article is good information. Raising 2 pups at one time in a Family Setting


----------



## Whiteshepherds

KaiserGSDLove said:


> My GSD is 7 months now and I've been considering getting another dog about the same size that can be his doggy playmate. I was curious how others who have done this had their dog respond to another puppy around the house. I figure since my gsd Kaiser is still a pup that he wont be too jealous of another dog living with us. Also did anyone notice any behavior issues getting corrected because of the dog having a companion?


Our dogs are 6 months apart in age, we got our female when our male was 9 months old. Harley accepted Annie from day one, BUT, we were pretty sure he would because of his temperament. 

The experience has been 99% positive. That other 1% is double the vet bills, double the shedding, more mud on the floor, and double the time it takes to train, exercise etc. I wouldn't change anything about having the two of them or the ages they were when we made the decision. 

I should probably also say that I work at home and my kids are grown and on their own. I have lots of time to spend with them and that does make a difference.


----------



## Zoeys mom

I second more mud on the floor,lol I could handle less any day


----------



## LaRen616

2 puppies = twice as much food, exercise, training, teeth, Vet bills, potty accidents, headaches, money and time. 

I raised 2 sibling puppies and it was alot of work. One always had to go potty so we basically spent the whole day outside. They had different personalities, the male was a quick learner and we got basic training done fast, the female was alot slower and she required more time and more work and it was unfair to the male. They didn't nap at the same time so it I was constantly doing something with one of them. It was hard to keep them seperated and they were more bonded to each other than they were me but they still loved me and it was a joy watching them play together but I would never do it again. It was just too much work and it was unfair to them, they should not have had to split their time with me. They both deserved to have my full attention while the were puppies and they didn't recieve that.


----------



## Emoore

KaiserGSDLove said:


> Thank you, I actually was wondering if maybe I should get a dog that was a little older than Kaiser. Looking into different options.. maybe even adopting one this time.


I think this might work. Especially if you get one that is stable and issue-free. When you have a 7-month old it's not really the time to take on a project (though God bless the people who take on projects).


----------



## Larien

DEFINITELY an OLDER dog! I'd sooner have a root canal with no anesthetic than get a second puppy, lol!

I could never have a one-dog household - I think as much as our dogs love us, we're simply not enough, they want to be with each other. Two dogs always have each other for companionship and the best part is - they PLAY! Oh it's so wonderful when I'm tired or in pain and my other dogs play with Rem for me!

I'd suggest finding the perfect older dog - doesn't have to be very old, maybe 2 yrs. or up, but a really good, well behaved playful individual - one that's trained, friendly, calm and outgoing but enjoys play. Are you considering rescue? If so, bring Kaiser with you and make sure he gets along with the dog you choose first, the shelter/rescue will probably require it, anyway. Kaiser can probably tell you which friend he wants! And he'll be so happy, it'll be great for him to have a buddy and great for you to not have to raise 2 pups! Man the thought of that is enough to make me shudder!


----------



## KaiserGSDLove

I have to agree with everything you said. Thinking about it more I realize that I should get a dog that is a little older. Originally I was afraid the age difference would make them not bond as well. Hearing from everyone has made me see that's not the case. I'm totally for rescue and like you said bringing Kaiser along would be a great idea.


----------



## BowWowMeow

I have never raised 2 puppies together but I have added another dog to the pack (through adopting) who was very close to the same age as my adult dog at the time. They were wonderful friends but it was really, really hard when they got older because I had two senior dogs (and a senior cat who is the only one of the 3 still alive) with health problems. 

I lost them 2 years apart and that was really tough but I also know so many people who have lost similar-aged dogs within the same year and that is just heartbreaking. 

Because of that experience I like to space my dogs 3 or 4 years apart now.


----------



## KaiserGSDLove

BowWowMeow said:


> I have never raised 2 puppies together but I have added another dog to the pack (through adopting) who was very close to the same age as my adult dog at the time. They were wonderful friends but it was really, really hard when they got older because I had two senior dogs (and a senior cat who is the only one of the 3 still alive) with health problems.
> 
> I lost them 2 years apart and that was really tough but I also know so many people who have lost similar-aged dogs within the same year and that is just heartbreaking.
> 
> Because of that experience I like to space my dogs 3 or 4 years apart now.


That's a good point. I can only imagine how it would be losing two dogs very close together. Losing one is difficult enough. I'm very sorry you had to go through that. I appreciate the advice.


----------



## Franksmom

Each time we add a new puppy the next dog in age has been roughly 3-4 years old and well trained, we usually have 3 dogs at a time, Frank is 8months and really plays well and best friends I guess you would say with my 4 year old border collie Indy,
When we brought Indy home as a pup what surprised me was the dog he played with the most and seemed to be closest too was not the dog next in age to him (King who was 3 at the time) but his best buddy was Molly our 7 year old lab/Bc mix.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee

I'm with everyone else saying TWO at the same time isn't a good idea. I like about a 5 yr split myself.

More good specific information is on the following sites:

http://www.uvhs.org/behavioral_docs/double_trouble.pdf

http://www.doglistener.co.uk/choosing/siblings.shtml

Raising 2 pups at one time in a Family Setting


----------



## MonsterMylo

We lost both our babies this year - a GSD and a SibHusky - felt like our world just imploded & exploded all at once. They were 6 months apart and both 14 years old. RIP my darling fluffy bubs!!! Now we have a 11 month old GSD and it honestly feels like our house has a permanent whirling tornado!!! I've wondered whether it was better for our bub to have a brother or sister but our vet recommended we wait a few years. I understand that's better for us but wondered if it was good for bub too. I totally get your point though and probably the wisest idea - losing both nearly killed us!


----------



## MaggieRoseLee

MonsterMylo said:


> We lost both our babies this year - a GSD and a SibHusky - felt like our world just imploded & exploded all at once. They were 6 months apart and both 14 years old. RIP my darling fluffy bubs!!! Now we have a 11 month old GSD and it honestly feels like our house has a permanent whirling tornado!!! I've wondered whether it was better for our bub to have a brother or sister but our vet recommended we wait a few years. I understand that's better for us but wondered if it was good for bub too. I totally get your point though and probably the wisest idea - losing both nearly killed us!


So sorry for your loss but you brought up exactly the reasons why I feel it's best to split up the ages of my dogs!

My dogs bond with ME and I have tons of friends with dogs and go out to so many fun dog classes that my dogs meet many dogs all the time. So it's a blessing to have the one on one time with each dog the first few years before adding the next. Because as you see, a puppy is a HUGE time sucker and it's such an advantage TO THEM if you are able to have them be the individual center of your world for a few years.


----------

